# Fish on the grill



## biev (Apr 21, 2006)

We're having company over and TJ wants to grill. I plan on making snapper with a garlic sauce, seasoned chicken and some rice and vegetables. I was thinking of cooking the fish on the grill, wrapped in tin foil like I would do in the oven, do you think that would work? They are all small filets, from when we last went fishing - how long do you think they would take to cook this way?


----------



## Constance (Apr 21, 2006)

My husband is our grill expert, and he recommends tossing your fillets in olive oil and seasoning with S&P, and perhaps a touch of Cajun seasoning. He thinks you should leave the foil open on top when you grill. It isn't going to take very long. Over-cooked fish tastes awful.  

If you have extra, send them our way. We're settling for frozen pollack fillets tonight, which HB is going to pan fry using Zatarains Seasoned Fish Fry. We have several leftover baked potatoes, which we will slice into wedges and fry to go with.


----------



## biev (Apr 21, 2006)

Okay Constance I will try that! I'll let you know how it turns out. It won't be too much of a disaster if I ruin the fish since our guest only wants chicken 

_If_ I have extras? Would you like to come over for dinner for the next month or so? My freezer is so full of snapper bags from our last fishing day, one falls every time I open the door... I'm going fishing again on sunday, I don't know what I'll do with all this fish! We're going on deeper sea this time, so I'm sure we'll catch even more.


----------



## GB (Apr 21, 2006)

I cook fish in foil pouches on the grill all the time. It is a great way to do fish. I will place one fillet with sliced veggies (usually summer squash or things like that) some salt and pepper, maybe some lemon slices, a touch of white wine and maybe a little olive oil. I wrap them up tight and cook on the grill for about 15 minutes. I do this over indirect heat. They come out perfect everytime.


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 22, 2006)

Any firm-textured fish can be grilled directly on the grill, no foil needed.  Tuna, swordfish, salmon, shark, grouper, halibut, snapper, etc.  I would never cook cod on a grill, as it just falls apart.  Catfish can be grilled if you good.  Don't mess with it much, just let it cook.  It helps to have a can of spray fat, like Pam, to spritz the fish with, then oil the grill itself, to help insure the fish doesn't stick.  Fatty fish like Tuna and Salmon might need need to be spritzed.


----------



## Hopz (Apr 22, 2006)

Fish on the Grill is excellent, and easy... so easy in-fact a lot of cooks screw it up... It cooks FAST... so be careful and watchful.
If the grill is clean and well lubricated it can go right onto the grill. If the grill is "normal" you will want to take some evasve action, like one of those fish grilling baskets... or perhaps the gorilla Grill Grill Wok...Love them... or the foil... only problem with the foil is you do not get all the essence of the grill... unless you do a little indirect heat with some smoke, but that is a different story.

We used to grill Spanish Mackrel smothered in Green Goddess salad dressing... back in the 70's...and covered with a cardboard box... it wasn't really good unless the box caught fire... of course we were drinking orange rum drinks then... but that is a different story too...


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 22, 2006)

Except for swordfish, shark, & tuna, I grill mine either in foil or in one of those grill baskets.  Great results; no worries.


----------



## Constance (Apr 22, 2006)

biev said:
			
		

> _If_ I have extras? Would you like to come over for dinner for the next month or so?



I sure would if I could...my husband and I have talked for years about running away to Key West. In fact, the subject came up just yesterday.


----------



## biev (Apr 23, 2006)

Allen - The snapper that I catch myself, can definitely not hold together enough to go directly on the grill. It's so tender, it falls apart.

Constance - Thank you! I ended up cooking the fish in little foil baskets, with a bit of oilve oil and herbs. It was delicious, and very practical because I could easily see when it was ready. TJ wants to cook it that way all the time now. 

Well, you can tell your husband that you know people in Key West now  Let me know if you're ever in the area.


----------

